# El Al to implement set times for in-flight prayer services



## MARC Rider (Feb 14, 2022)

El Al to implement set times for in-flight communal prayer - Israel News - Haaretz.com 

I definitely recall this on my 10 hour nonstop New York - Tel Aviv flight. The minute the seat belt signs go off, the aisles get crowded. It's not only a problem for the flight attendants trying to do meal service, it's a hassle if one is trying to get to the restroom. Sometimes the crowds stay standing even when the fasten seat belt sign is on. I personally find people wandering around the aisles when the seat belt sign is on to be very anxiety-provoking. And this is despite the fact that some leading rabbis in Israel have ruled that, under the circumstances, it's permissible to say prayers while seated.

The article also mentions issues caused by some ultra-orthodox men who refuse to be seated next to women passengers and demand that the women be moved to accommodate their beliefs. The Israeli Supreme Court ruled in 2017 that flight attendants were forbidden from asking women to switch seats for this reason. A year later El Al stated that they would remove any passenger who refuses to sit next to another passenger for any reason. These issues have sometimes caused significant delays of flights until things are sorted out.


----------



## jis (Feb 14, 2022)

There are similar issues on flights operated by airlines with a large number of Muslim passenger at the time for Namaz. It is even more difficult pointing towards Mecca on a moving platform.

In the Bangladesh Railway provided consists for the Kolkata - Dhaka Mayitree Express there used to be a part of a car with an open floor space for the purpose, though I have no idea about how the direction of Mecca issue is addressed. 

When they changed over to the new fully air conditione LHB consists that do not have this special car apparently there was some complaints. I have heard that they have considered setting aside the Luggage compartment in the standard Guard/Luggae/Break/Generator car for this purpose, but don't know if it actually happened before COVID suspended service.


----------

